
Firefox Add-ons developers and their privacy policies - fanix
https://www.reddit.com/r/privacy/comments/dfljak/beware_firefox_addons_of_ambiguous_privacy/
======
fanix
Oh...apparently my 2 year old reddit account, with 2 posts and 3 comments is
shadow-banned. Nobody knows when this happened as my last post was a year ago.
Yet if you look at my comments on the 3 topics I commented on, they were all
helpful comments to the OP.

Here is the mod's smuck reply:
[https://pictshare.net/kyesom.png](https://pictshare.net/kyesom.png)

------
fanix
I'm quite selective of the Add-ons I install. I've been using this particular
one for a long time, and I really like it. Hopefully the developer will accept
the suggestions put forth and amend the existing privacy policy, otherwise I
might need to go on another vetting field-trip for an alternative :/

------
fanix
lame...yet not surprised.

Link to the post on reddit:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191009192003/https://pictshare...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191009192003/https://pictshare.net/w6i7wj.png)

Links to the url's in the reddit post:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVhOLkIs20A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVhOLkIs20A)

[https://github.com/Cookie-AutoDelete/Cookie-
AutoDelete/issue...](https://github.com/Cookie-AutoDelete/Cookie-
AutoDelete/issues/577)

------
sp332
The content has been removed from Reddit.

